# Use Plus as a stream



## N2Wind (Jan 31, 2015)

I am cord cutting this week. I currently have a Roamio Plus that I use with a cable card and a Mini. I have an Series 3 that is in storage.

Can I activate my Series 3 and use it for OTA, drop service on my Plus and use it as a stream device instead of buying a Roamio OTA and a Stream? Just trying to save $180 and use my existing equipment.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't know if the stream inside a Roamio will work without the subscription, but I don't think your plan will work anyway. I don't think you can stream or download from a Series 3 box, at least not without routing the recording through a Series 4 or 5. Your Mini will not work with a Series 3 box.

You can get a Roamio OTA for $49 from Best Buy or Amazon and a Stream for $50-100 on eBay. (TiVo is out of stock on them.)

You could get the OTA and then turn off service on the Plus. Leave it plugged into the network and see if the Stream portion still works.


----------



## N2Wind (Jan 31, 2015)

That is what I will probably do. I was just trying to cut down on my overall investment. I can deal without cable, but I don't know about the rest of the family.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Doesn't a Plus and internal Stream have different TSN? Then they would have separate subscription status as well, and should work independently.

OP could save upfront cost by selling the Plus and buying a Stream.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The internal Stream pulls a distinct IP address, so it seems like it behaves as a standalone unit. We would need someone with an unsubscribed Roamio Plus/Pro to try it out with a separate subscribed TiVo to be sure. There's no subscription needed for a Stream, so I don't see why it wouldn't work. I just don't think anyone has tested it this way.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Arcady said:


> I don't know if the stream inside a Roamio will work without the subscription, but I don't think your plan will work anyway. I don't think you can stream or download from a Series 3 box, at least not without routing the recording through a Series 4 or 5. Your Mini will not work with a Series 3 box.
> 
> You can get a Roamio OTA for $49 from Best Buy or Amazon and a Stream for $50-100 on eBay. (TiVo is out of stock on them.)
> 
> You could get the OTA and then turn off service on the Plus. Leave it plugged into the network and see if the Stream portion still works.


I have a Roamio and an S3 and I can confirm this, you can only stream directly from the Roamio, even with a Stream in the mix you can't stream or download from an S3 at all. As you suggest, if you can MRV transfer your recording to the Roamio it can be streamed from there.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

I have to take back my suggestion that the internal Stream and Pro/+ are independent systems.

Someone was kind enough to send me logs, and the internal Stream depends on the Tivo host for alot of data and communication to the outside world.

You'll just have to try it to find for sure


----------

